# Question. ??? *update*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay one of the does my boyfriend bought me is pregnant. And yesterday she was acting odd, as in she was friendly, and she's wild! Well I felt around for her ligaments and couldn't find a single one, and plus her udder had grown. So I stayed the night to keep an eye on her. Nothing this morning. So I waited until around 9:30pm to check her again and she had a string of goo and there was also a squishy "bump" where her ligaments should be, but I checked her again 30 minutes later and it was gone. :scratch: She's been acting friendly all day, she still ate her feed, and I think I may have seen one contraction, but didn't see any others. So do you think she'll kid soon or what? She's driving me nuts! :hair: Especially after the last kidding incident.  So do I just watch her or what? I plan on checking on her again in the morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Question. ???*

The goo.. is it clear(transparent) like a tube?

Is her bag really tight and shiny around the bottom?

when you stand behind her ....does it look like her belly disappeared off her sides?

and has she dropped in the flank area...is her belly low?

Is she nesting...pawing at the ground ...getting up and down alot?

leaning against a wall with her head?

She may getting really close....I would keep an eye on her.. if she is displaying these signs...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

No the goo isn't transparent, it's opaque. Her bag isn't tight, but it's quite a bit fuller. Yes her belly has definitely dropped. She gets up and down a LOT, but no pawing really. (not that I've seen anyways) She was leaning against the wall and a tree at one point.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Question. ???*

she may be in the preparing mode..her body is getting ready for kidding...if her tummy dropped they may be going into the birthing canal.....it may be soon ...or within 12 hours....I would definitely keep an eye on her.....as sometimes you think they won't kid out yet ...and then poof.......there are kids on the ground...... when you don't expect it......she is ....definitely working on having babies....I pray ...she has no problems ...and has happy and healthy babies for you.... ray: Good luck Crissa... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Question. ???*

sounds like she'll be kidding soon, hope all goes well. :thumb: :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

Good luck, hope you have a baby(ies) soon!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

I would say within the next twelve to twenty four hours crissa. Watch for that goo to go from white to clear to amber colored. Amber colored is a big sign kidding will be VERY soon.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Question. ???*

How is she today..Crissa?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

Thanks. So far nothing more, although one of her ligs came partially back! :hair: I bet she'll wait until I go to work. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Question. ???*

They usually do like waiting until we leave.....with one of mine ...I thought ....I had plenty of time ......to go to the store and back....but...no....when I got back home...walla ...babies where on the ground... :hair: they love torturing us...this was a few years ago.. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Question. ???*

Hoping for an easy kidding and healthy babies! ray:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Question. ???*

Well? Where are we?

Sounds like any time now. Let us know how it goes, take pictures.

Talk soon I hope. :leap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Question. ???*

OOOOOOH how exciting!!!!!!! Keep us posted. I have to live vicariously through you for now. :wink: 
Hope everything goes super smooth for you. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

Crissa, she is close and will likely have those kids on the ground before you get to check on her, though I pray she waits for you to get there :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

Well I checked on her around 9:00pm and there wasn't anything new. :sigh: So I think she's going to drag this out as long as she can. :roll: Going to check her again in the morning. I may not be able to take pictures right away as my camera kicked the bucket, so I have to borrow my friends camera.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

Oh those does! They love to have us scrambling in a panic thinking new babies are about to arrive and then they make you wait a few more days. Good luck! Hope your babies arrive soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Question. ???*

man....I know...the waiting is stressful... :help: :doh:

..come on girl....have your healthy babies...already :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

Anything yet crissa???
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

Nope she's hanging in there, both ligs are there, but they are low. She had some more opaque goo on her rear again. But we did have a sheep have a baby while we were gone, poor baby didn't make it.  Not sure what happened, it looked like it should have survived, but it's been so cold, so maybe the momma didn't clean her off fast enough. :shrug: :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

She could be losing her plug Crissa...watch her udder and as you know, those ligs can be deceiving! Sorry about the lamb, maybe mom knew there may have been something wrong :?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question. ???*

Well she kidded, 1 buck and 1 doe. Both dead when I got there. :tears: Again had all of their hair, but the doe kids eyes were still shut (I tried to open them to see) and it looked like her rectum wasn't done developing, plus she was half the size of the buck. Momma is still trying to figure out what happened, she keeps going back over to lick them.  Should I leave them for the night so she knows that they're gone? The buck kid's eyes were open a little and his hooves were harder than the doe kids but still kind of soft. So I'm guessing they were still just too early.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you never know what kind of care or lack there of they had before you got them that could have easily led to their not surviving or making it fullterm.

Yes I would leave them with her until she leaves them-- she needs to know they are dead, it helps her grieving process too. 

Im real sorry Crissa :hug: do treat her like you would any other doe who just kidded and give her molasses water, milk her out and maybe even save some of that colostrum just in case you need it in the future.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey...

I am so sorry for your loss..... :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh crissa so sorry.  Thats tough. :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that the babies were stillborn.  It does sound as though they were born just a bit to early. Just take care of momma now and give her some extra attention and TLC. :hug:


----------

